# Propane Question



## jackginaroberts (Jun 1, 2006)

I know this will be a silly question so please don't laugh.
I have been reading ALOT of topics since joining a few weeks ago.
We have some very creative and knowledgeable Outback owners. I believe I'm actually addicted to this site.
Anyway, I read things about propane troubles and I see the phrase purge the air from the lines.
What does that mean and how do you do it?

Thanks


----------



## Dog Folks (Mar 19, 2006)

jackginaroberts said:


> I know this will be a silly question so please don't laugh.
> I have been reading ALOT of topics since joining a few weeks ago.
> We have some very creative and knowledgeable Outback owners. I believe I'm actually addicted to this site.
> Anyway, I read things about propane troubles and I see the phrase purge the air from the lines.
> ...


'PURGE" The air means to get the lines full of gas . The way we have always "purged" is to turn on the tank and then turn on the stove keeping a long handle lighter next to the burner. When all the air is out, the stove will light.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ditto







. That is what I do!

Bill


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Grunt0311 said:


> Ditto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X Eleventy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ditto
And beside there is never a silly question in here









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> And beside there is never a silly question in here


Don, How soon we forget the *CONVEYOR BELT!* question!









Happy Trails,
Doug

(You didn't really think I would pass up the opportunity to bring that nightmare back to life, did you?)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > And beside there is never a silly question in here
> ...


No such thing as a silly questions - only silly answers

PDX - that is because you were moving backwards







You and I have to have a cold one together one of these days









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > HootBob said:
> ...


How about I just drink 2 for every 1 he drinks at the Fall Rally....that way I'm covering for ya Thor.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim

LMAO - LMAO






























Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll drink to that guys


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Dog Folks said:


> 'PURGE" The air means to get the lines full of gas . The way we have always "purged" is to turn on the tank and then turn on the stove keeping a long handle lighter next to the burner. When all the air is out, the stove will light.
> [snapback]120926[/snapback]​


I turn on the furnace. It seems to draw a lot of propane, and it is very patient ... it just draws air until propane arrives and then lights (not at all finicky like the water heater and fridge). On the 26RS the furnace is downstream from the fridge and water heater, so by turing on the furnace these other appliances get propane fast.

Ed


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


Kind of like posting, eh Jim?

Two for every one...









Happy Trails,
Doug

BTW: I challenge you to drink two of my Outbacker Kool-Aides for every one I drink!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> BTW: I challenge you to drink two of my Outbacker Kool-Aides for every one I drink!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > BTW: I challenge you to drink two of my Outbacker Kool-Aides for every one I drink!Â
> ...


Looks like we're gonna be doing some schoolin' soon!








Now where did I put that banjo?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

Boys, boys, BOYS!!! The testosterone is getting thick on this post!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ya tend to forget Doug and I are both North of 40...so by the time the rally comes around, we'll have forgoten 80% of this banter anyway.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ya tend to forget Doug and I are both North of 40...so by the time the rally comes around, we'll have forgoten 80% of this banter anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh?
Did I miss something?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Ya tend to forget Doug and I are both North of 40...so by the time the rally comes around, we'll have forgoten 80% of this banter anyway.Â
> ...


No you just forgot it already!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon_Camper said:
> ...


Did I just see two guys in black suits a flashy pen?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Did I just see two guys in black suits a flashy pen?
> [snapback]122694[/snapback]​


I had to read that 3 times before I figured it out but then I forgot what I was reading.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

but they ARE talking about GAS afterall!











Heather said:


> Boys, boys, BOYS!!! The testosterone is getting thick on this post!!!
> [snapback]122335[/snapback]​


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


What flashy thing









Don


----------

